# Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!



## Dali (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Nachdem wir alles vorbereitet hatten, war nie das Wetter, um die Folie zu verlegen bzw. hatten wir dann kein frei.
Heute nun endlich konnten wir es wagen und waren erstaunlicherweise ziemlich zackig. 
Die Maße sind 3mx2mx1m und ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht!!
Heute Abend schon, wollte ich mich nicht von Ihm trennen.: 

Allerdings habe ich mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass ich zu wenige Pflanzen habe!! Also heißt es Freitag nochmal los, morgen ist ja nun leider Feiertag.
Es sind insgesamt 14 Pflanzen, ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen.

Hier jetzt ein paar Bilder

    

Liebe GRüße
Manuela


----------



## sigfra (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela...

na bitte... sieht doch top aus...   ... wirklich... wie du schon selber schreibst... noch mehr Pflanzen... dann klappt das.

Was machst du eigentlich mit deinem Teichrand? ... du läßt ja hoffentlich die Folie nicht so, oder ???   

Du solltest vielleicht schon drauf achten, das so wenig wie möglich von der Folie sichtbar ist, das sie sonst von der Sonne porös wird.. und das geht relativ schnell.
Also... da ja morgen Feiertag ist, hast ja Zeit, dir etwas für die Randgestaltung zu überlegen... ...

ansonsten nochmals...


----------



## Ulumulu (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela

Na das sieht doch schon gut aus.  
Weißt du schon wie du das Ufer gestallten willst? Mit Kies oder großen Steinen?
Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es fertig ist.

Immer fleißig Bilder machen 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,

schau mal, ob Dir vielleicht diese Skizzen für den Teichrand weiter helfen oder zumindest Anregungen liefern können!

Bilder vom letzten Bauabschnitt (der wichtigste gleich nach dem Anlegen des Profils) wären für jeden Neueinsteiger sicher hilfreich.


----------



## Dali (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Guten Morgen

erstmal danke für die Antworten!

Also, natürlich bleibt der Rand nicht so!!: 
In meinem Buch steht nur drin, dass er 14 TAge so liegen soll, weil es noch etwas nachrutscht kann. Stimmt das etwa nicht??

Das Ufer wird bepflanzt, Steine sollen da nur zur Folienbefestigung hin.
Ich möchte die Folie senkrecht ungefähr 3cm stehen lassen, weiß aber nicht ob das klappt.

@Anett
Meinst Du die Bilder vor dem Fluten?
Ich bin gerade blond!

Ich such gleich mal das Profil raus und den Rest. Hast Recht für mich war das auch immer interessant mit anzusehen!!

Kann mir noch jemand von Euch zu Pflanzen raten, die in eine Tiefe von 30-40cm gesetzt werden können?
Da gibt es nicht viele, oder??

Liebe GRüße
Manuela


----------



## Dali (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

So, ich habe jetzt ein paar Bilder rausgesucht.
Los gehts

     

Das falten der Folie, war schon nicht so einfach. Wir haben aber lieber ein paar größere Falten reingebaut, statt vieler kleiner!
Kommen gleich noch mehr Bilder

Liebe GRüße
Manuela


----------



## Dali (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Morgen geh ich noch Pflanzen besorgen und dann hoffe ich, dass alles gut klappt!
Was meint Ihr, kann ich die Folie dann schon abschneiden, oder sollte ich noch ein paar Tage warten??
Der weiße Schaum, der sich gestern gebildet hatte, ist heute schon weniger geworden, allerdings habe ich jetzt einen leichten Film drauf. Ich denke das ist normal, oder?

Ist eine __ Teichmuschel sinnvoll??

So, der letzte Schwung Bilder für heute.
    

Liebe GRüße
Manuela


----------



## Ulumulu (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela


Dieser Schaum auf dem Wasser kommt wahrscheinlich vom Sand ebenso dieser Film auf dem Wasser das geht wieder weg.

Bevor du die Folie abschneidest würde ich unbedingt auf die Kapillarsperre achten. Also nicht zu Kurz abschneiden. 
Dann lieber an den Rändern zusammenrollen und dann irgendwie nachher in der Ufergestaltung „verschwinden“ lassen.  

Wenn sie nachher zu kurz abgeschnitten ist ärgert man sich tierisch.  

Also das mit dem Nachrutschen stimmt schon, aber 14 Tage darauf warten meine ich ist zu lange. Das meiste passiert schon beim Befüllen.  

Normal setzt sich das alles innerhalb von 24 Stunden sobald Wasser im Teich ist.
Mit den Teichmuscheln warte lieber noch 2 oder 3 Wochen bis der Teich eingefahren ist, sonst könnten sie kaputt gehen oder verhungern.


Viel Spaß mit deinem Teich  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dali (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Daniel

danke für den Tipp, ein bißchen mehr an Folie erst stehen zu lassen! 
Ok, dann mach ich mich Samstag an die Randgestaltung.
Morgen werde ich erst noch ein paar Wasserpflanzen kaufen und diese einsetzen.

Hauptsache ich bekomme die Pflanzen für die Randgestaltung, die ich gerne dort hinsetzen würde!!

Eine Frage noch, wie mach ich das mit der __ Krebsschere?? Sucht die sich Ihren eigenen PLatz zum ankern? Zur Zeit treibt sie auf der Oberfläche und sieht nicht glücklich aus. 

Ok, Teichmuscheln, wenn überhaupt setze ich erst in ein paar Wochen rein.

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Salut,
also zuerst mal mein Kompliment.  

Wenn die Krebsschere will, dann wird sie sich von alleine ihren Platz suchen.

Mit Denen ist das immer so ein Problem;- bei mir wollen sie nicht :? 

Das Bild hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mit dem Achselschweiß find ich am Besten  

Hast du danach geduscht?  

Ist toll geworden dein Teich.
..., aber wo ist eigentlich die männliche Unterstützung zu sehen


----------



## Manuela (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,

Thomas das ist Frauenpower. 

Nee aber der ist toll geworden , dauert halt jetzt ein paar Tage bis das Wasser wieder klar wird durch den Sand.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Hypo (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo erstmal
für dein Ufer kann ich dir ne Ufer matte ans herz legen
ist aber Geschmackssache.Wir haben eine drin und sind
froh eine Naturnahe Lösung gefunden zu haben.
http://www.gartenteich-bauen.de/html/ufermatte.html

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## stepp64 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo,

schöner Teich, aber wie hast du die Baustelle so sauber halten können  . Bei mir sah das vor ein paar Wochen gaaaaanz anders aus : (der Rasen hat sich immer noch nicht erholt...).

Was mir allerding etwas zu denken gibt, ist die oberste Terasse. Die ist doch bestimmt 20-30cm tief?. Viele Pflanzen wollen aber nur 0-10cm oder gar nur in feuchtem Substrat stehen.  Wie bekommst du das denn noch hin? Oder soll da noch mehr Sand aufgeschüttet werden?  

Über weitere Bilder freu ich mich natürlich auch.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## nihoeda (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

_Herzlich willkommen im Forum liebe Manuela !
dein teich sieht schon sehr schön aus !  
wünsche dir hier viel spaß im forum 


grüße nicole_


----------



## nihoeda (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*



			
				stepp64 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> schöner Teich, aber wie hast du die Baustelle so sauber halten können  . Bei mir sah das vor ein paar Wochen gaaaaanz anders aus : (der Rasen hat sich immer noch nicht erholt...).
> 
> ...




hallöschen Sven 

also wir haben straff zwei monate gebraucht eh unser rasen wieder sehr schön aus sah ! 
wir hatten nach dem teichbau (bagger) den alten boden ca 5 cm abgetragen und alles neu angelegt also neuer boden drauf und neuer grassamen (schattenrasen) obwohl dort sonne ist wächst er dort bestens .
wir haben pro tag zwei drei mal gegossen und der rasen dankt es uns jetzt


----------



## Dali (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo

jetzt habe ich zwei Tage Arbeit hinter mir, aber es macht wahnsinnigen Spass!! 
Vielen Dank, für Euer Lob und es freut mich das er Euch gefällt!
Was mich am meisten freut, heute kamen schon die ersten __ Libellen!! Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie sich hier wohlfühlen.

Was kann ich tun, damit sie sich wohlfühlen??
Ach, habe noch zwei Bilder von dem Tierchen machen können.

@Sven
lach, ich weiß auch nicht, wie wir das immer machen. Als wir unser Haus bauten, war die Baustelle auch immer TipTop. 
Die oberste Terasse ist 20cm allerdings ohne Sand! Ich habe an einigen Stellen den Sand auf ca 10cm angehäuft, so das sich dort auch die Pflanzen wohl fühlen.

@Jürgen
Danke für den Tip, aber ich mag die Ufermatten nicht. Hatte auch erst damit spekuliert, aber ich versuch es erstmal anders.

So, jetzt noch ein paar Bilder, schließlich hab ich noch ein paar Pflanzen dazu gesetzt. 
    


Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,

wie Sven schon sagte, gibt es wesentlich mehr Pflanzen für -10  bis +5cm Wassertiefe, als für -20 bis -40cm. 
Eigentlich habt Ihr den Teich so ein bissel falsch gebaut. :? 
Einige Stellen kann man sicherlich mit einer Art überhängendem Ufer oder Styrodur-Insel erhöhen.. aber eben nicht ausreichend viele.
Den Sand würde ich auch nicht übermässig hoch aufschütten. 10 cm Schichtstärke sind schon ganz ordentlich.
Ich persönlich würde jetzt wahrs. den Rand etwas schräger auslaufen lassen und tatsächlich mit der Ufermatte oder dem günstigeren Kunstrasen arbeiten. Darauf wurzeln dann jede Menge Pflanzen, die es nicht so nass mögen und in Deinem Teich eher keine Chance auf dauerhaftes Asyl hätten.
Das "giftgrün" der Matten sieht man nach wenigen Monaten nicht mehr - wenn man sie richtig mit Lehmpampe einschmiert, ist sie sogar sofort nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Dali (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Anett,

da liest man sich Wochen lang Wissen an und dann macht man doch wieder Fehler. Ich könnte mir grad in den Ar... beißen! 

Es wird aber jetzt schwierig mit Ufermatten zu arbeiten, da wir die Folie schon eingekürzt haben, dass sieht man gut auf den letzten Bildern.
Wie kriege ich dann jetzt die Ufermatte zum halten?
Ich will ja soweit es geht ohne Steine auskommen.

Trotz alledem versteh ich das nicht, muss ich für die Ufermatten nicht irgendwelche extra Samen kaufen?
Was soll da sonst wachsen?
Hm und für solche Inseln, welche ich hier auch schon bewundert habe, ist mir der Teich dann doch zu klein!
Schei..., jetzt sitz ich hier und weiß nicht weiter!

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## stepp64 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,

also auf Anhieb fällt mir da jetzt auch erst mal nichts zu ein. Man könnte die Pflanzen, welche lieber etwas höher stehen in Pflanzkörbe setzen. Damit würdest du sie 10-15cm höher bekommen. Sieht halt nicht so doll aus. Wenn man dann daneben Pflanzen setzt, welche mit der Tiefe zurechtkommen, dann könnte das ganze nach einer Weile zuwachsen. Oder flache Steine auf die jetzige Terasse legen. Darüber dann Ufermatten und darauf wieder Substrat. Aber ob das was wird? Eventuell meldet sich ja noch jemand der ähnlich gebaut hat und schon eine Lösung hat. Nur nicht verzagen. Die Leute hier scheinen jedes Jahr an ihren Teichen herumzubauen. Da muss es also Lösungen für geben. 

Es gibt übrigens auch braunen Kunstrasen mit Noppen hinten. Den hab ich an verschiedenen Stellen genommen und man sieht ihn eigentlich jetzt schon kaum noch.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,

nach meinem Wissen bekommt man bei NG zur Ufermatte nicht nur die Samen, sondern auch speziell vorgezogene kleine Pflanzen und sogar Kleber, mit dem man die Matten auf neue und saubere PVC-Folie kleben kann.
Damit kommst Du dann auch ohne die Steine aus.
Als Bepflanzung kannst Du auch kleinere Ableger von Sumpfpflanzen nehmen und diese dann in die Ufermatte pflanzen. Soweit mir bekannt empfiehlt selbst NG dafür keinere Kreuzschnitte (Vorsicht wegen der Folie!) in die Matte zu machen, um dort dann die Minipflanzen einzusetzen. Unter der Ufermatte wird deswegen ebenfalls Substrat empfohlen. Die Schnitte könnte man ja auch schon vor dem Kleben auf die Ufermatte machen und die Matte nur im oberen Bereich an die Folie kleben. Unten beschwert sie dann das Substrat.
Allerdings sollte man sich gut überlegen, welche Pflanzen auf/in die Ufermatte gesetzt werden. Was dort erstmal richtig eingewurzelt ist, läßt sich fast nicht mehr entfernen. (Das Thema hatten wir auch am Rande des Forumstreffens kurz angeprochen und ähnliche Erfahrungen festgestellt.)
Wenn Du den Teich am Rand ganz flach auslaufen läßt und außen nur eine Sauberkeitskante aus Pflastersteinen z.B. für den Rasenmäher verlegst, kann man daran die Folie wunderbar anlehnen. Von innen etwas Substrat dagegen "lehnen" und sie bleibt senkrecht stehen.
Andere Alternative wären die teuren Randprofile von NG (Nachbauten sind sicher günstiger.)


----------



## Dali (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

So, jetzt war ich in diversen Baumärkten, aber Ufermatten gab es dort nicht. 
Da ich aber gerne weiter machen möchte und nicht noch wieder Wochen auf Internetbestellungen warten möchte, werde ich es wohl mit Kunstrasen probieren.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja darauf verzichten, aber ich möchte auch nicht, dass die Folie schaden nimmt!
Hauptsache das sieht noch naturnah aus und nicht so gekünstelt! Tja und so ganz ohne Steine werde ich wohl auch nicht auskommen. 
Naja, ich hoffe er gefällt mir trotzdem.

Danke für Eure Ratschläge!!!! 

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

soo gekünstelt sieht Kunstrasen auch nicht aus !



das war vor ein paar Jahren

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/7939&d=1158580880

heute ist er gar nicht mehr zu sehen !


er soll ja auch nur als Substratträger zum Durchwurzeln dienen
und selbst überhaupt nicht sichtbar sein 
die Naturagardmatte ist neu auch nicht der Hit !


mfG


----------



## Dali (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hi Karsten,

danke für das Foto, Du hast recht er sieht ja überhaupt nicht gekünstelt aus, sondern richtig toll!!! 
Hast Du dort irgendwelche Samen drauf getan, oder kam die Vermoosung ect. von selbst?

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo

von selbst kommt da nix  

ich hab nur immer von geeigneten ähnlichen feuchten Standorten 
Erde und Moose mitgenommen und aufgebracht 
irgendwann ist alles eingewachsen dann verselbstständigt sich die Bepflanzung


heuer hab ich eine Stelle wo die __ Frösche immer rauskriechen 
da ist mal wieder alles runtergetrammpelt   
aber vom KUNSTrasen ist da nichts mehr zu erkennen 
aber stabil und weich ist er wie am ersten Tag 

zu beachten ist die Dochtwirkung der Matten 
richtig an die Kapillarsperre anschließen !

kleine Stücke verwenden die sich überlappen und richtig befestigen 

mfG


----------



## Dali (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hm. das wird schwierig werden mit den geeigneten Standorten. Vielleicht kann ich ja aus dem Wald __ Moos holen?!
Morgen werden die Stücke erstmal verlegt und an die Kapillarsperre denk ich auch! 

Ganz lieben Dank! 

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Silke (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,
ich wünsch dir viel Spaß beim basteln. Unser Teichrand (letztes Jahr gebaut) ist an einigen Stellen immer noch nicht so, wie ich es gerne hätte, aber irgendwann wird es sicher zugewachsen sein. Da brauchst du Geduld und ein paar kreative Ideen, dann wird das schon. Falls du irgendwo aus dem Wald oder sonstwo Pflanzen mitnimmst, achte darauf, dass sie ungefähr die gleichen Verhältnisse bei dir vorfinden, sonst wachsen sie nicht ordentlich weiter.


----------



## Dali (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Silke

ist ja witzig, eben gerade habe ich Dich noch auf Dein Ufer angesprochen! 
Mir gefällt Dein Ufer aber schon gut!! 

Heute fällt das basteln leider flach, da das WEtter hier nicht so dolle ist und die Folie dann hart ist! Vielleicht morgen.
Würde mich jedenfalls freuen, irgendwie zieht sich die Randgestaltung hin. 

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Dali (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Nach einer Woche Wasser im Teich zieh ich mal Bilanz.
Bisher ist das Wasser noch glasklar, trotz voller Sonne, da der Teich südlich liegt, was mich natürlich freut!
Ich denke die Algen werden aber noch kommen, oder? 
Tja, Mückenlarven sind schon hunderte eingezogen, hoffe sehr, dass die Fressfeinde nicht lange auf sich warten lassen!
__ Libellen wurden schon gesichtet, was mich sehr freut!!  

Ganz ehrlich? Wie konnte ich die Jahre nur ohne Teich leben??!
Es ist sooo schön, obwohl wir noch einiges zu tun haben, aber das macht auch einen riesen Spass!! 

Heute waren wir unterwegs und haben Kunstrasen, Spielsand, __ Pfennigkraut und Rheinkies besorgt! Am WE wird alles verbaut, dann sollte der Rand fertig sein und die Bepflanzung am Teichrand kann beginnen.
Dann gibt es neue Bilder!freu 

Achso, ich möchte nochmal allen für die Ratschläge danken!! Ihr seid echt Spitze!!   

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hi Manuela,

dann halte uns mal immer mit aktuellen Pic´s auf dem laufenden.....


----------



## m.jester (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,
das war sicher ne Menge Arbeit, aber sie hat sich gelohnt   
sieht echt toll aus, Euer Teich.

Nette Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Michael


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Matte, weil ich die Folie dort schon zu kurz geschnitten hatte und dann mit der dicken Matte eine Kapillarsperre nicht mehr richtig hinbekommen habe. An der längeren Seite hat mein Mann mir dann ein Holzelement hingebaut und wir haben die Folie an der Rückseite der Latte festgetackert. An den anderen - kürzeren Seiten - rechts und links vom Becken, fixiert er mir ein Rundholz, an denen ich die Folie und die Matte fixiere, weil es dort zu steil ist und das ganze sonst abrutscht.

  
So sah es vorher aus

 
Hier mit dem Zaunelement

Die Rundhölzer sieht man noch ein bißchen am Ende dieses Holzzauns. Das kommt auch vorne zur Wasserseite hin. Ich weiß, dass das nicht bei jedem geht. Bei uns sieht das ganz gut aus, weil die Gebäude und alles sehr alt sind. Da geht es halt etwas rustikaler.

Aber vielleicht ist dies oder eine so eine ähnliche Geschichte eine Lösung?


----------



## Dali (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Anke,

danke für Deine Bilder!!!

Ich denke, wir werden von hinten Feldsteine gegenlegen, sodass die Folie nach hinten nicht umkippen kann.*hoff*Da ich ne starke Bepflanzung vornehmen werde, wird man diese bestimmt kaum noch sehen und ein paar Steine liegen am Wasserrand immer rum. 

Tja und für vorne haben wir jetzt Rheinkies gekauft, der mit Substrat und eingearbeiteten Lehm den Halt geben soll. Dort werde ich Pflanzen setzen, die gerne nasse Füße haben. Mal schauen, ob es so geht!

Mit den Rundhölzern ist auch noch ne Idee!!!! Gefällt mir gut!!
Zu unserem Haus würde das auch passen, da wir ein Fachwerkhaus haben. 

Ganz lieben Dank, für Deinen Tipp!!!!! 

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Dali (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Ich hab gerade echt nicht schlecht geguckt, als ich am Teich vorbeiging und dort ein recht großer __ Käfer rumschwamm!
Also bin ich rein und habe gegoogelt, was das Tierchen für eines ist.
Es ist ein Furchenschwimmer und der ist super schnell! 

Jetzt freu ich mich erstmal und hoffe, dass er da bleibt!
Leider ist der Teich mittlerweile voll mit Mückenlarven. bäh
Die möchte ich aber nicht haben!!:beeten: 

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Sternthaler13 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Wart's ab...die werden alle noch gefressen, bevor sie stechen lernen ))


----------



## Dali (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Guten Abend

heute war es endlich soweit und dieser fiese grüne Kunstrasen wurde verlegt.
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit nur "Oh Gott, sieht das blöd aus"! Aber je länger wir am Teich arbeiteten, umso besser wurde mein Gefühl.
Tja und dann ging uns doch der blöde Rheinkies aus, sodass wir dreiviertel des Ufers mit Kappillarsperre machen konnten, der Rest wird diese Woche noch fertiggestellt.

Somit habe ich an dem fertigen Ufer schon diverse Bepflanzungen vorgenommen und die Pflanzen waren sichtlich froh, aus den Töpfen zu kommen.
Für die Matten habe ich bei Naturagart Samen und Dünger bestellt, hoffe sehr, dass der diese Woche hier noch eintrudelt, dann am Samstag fahren wir in den Urlaub. 

Jetzt gibt es ein paar Bilder

     

Die Matten haben einiges an Wasser gezogen, aber da wir noch nicht ganz fertig sind, wird der Teich erst Morgen aufgefüllt.

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Sternthaler13 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hi Manuela,
so ging es mir mit den naturagart-Matten auch. Am Anfang habe ich einen Schreck bekommen, wie unnatürlich das aussieht. Aber wenn sie erst einmal eingeschlemmt sind, sieht das wesentlich besser aus, als die Kiesufer, finde ich. Nur um Kies/Steine kommt man ja nicht ganz herum, weil man ja diese Kapillar-Sperre braucht. 

Andererseits, wenn ich überlege, wie zugewuchert bei mir das selbst nach einem Jahr schon ist, glaube ich, dass es nur ein Anfangsproblem ist. Irgendwann wird man es nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,

sieht doch schon viiiel besser aus. 
Ich habe allerdings Bedenken, dass diese Art der Kapillarsperre nicht besonders stabil ist und bei ordentlich Bewuchs von den Pflanzen leicht umgedrückt werden könnte.
Also solltest Du bei Wasserverlust immer erst dort suchen.... bzw. 2x im Jahr vorbeugend kontrollieren, auch und gerade wenn es richtig eingewachsen ist. 

Die (eingewachsene) Matten ziehen ordentlich Wasser!


----------



## Dali (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Anke

gut, dass es nicht nur mir so geht! 
Ich finde bei Dir sieht man kaum noch was und das beruhigt mich ungemein.
Wobei es wirklich so ist, als eingeschlemmt wurde, fand ich es schon garnicht mehr sooo künstlich! 

Eine Libelle fand es gestern schon ganz toll auf den Matten und sonnte sich da ewig. Das war so schön mit anzusehen! 

Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass diese blöden Mückenlarven bald Feinde bekommen. Dann das werden von Tag zu Tag mehr und nicht weniger. 
Kann ich irgendetwas dazu beitragen, dass die schnell verschwinden??

Ich möchte keine Fische in dem Teich machen!

Liebe Grüße
Manuela

Ps:
Heute Nacht hat es richtig doll geregnet und der Teich sieht noch genauso aus!*freu*


----------



## Dali (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Anett

wieso ist die nicht besonders stabil?

Wir haben von beiden Seiten Rheinkies ohne Ende rangekippt und von außen noch punktuell große Steine, teilweise etwas eingegraben an die Folie gesetzt!

Heute wird noch mehr Kies gekauft und dann beginnt das Feintuning(wie ich es immer nenne).

Meinst Du, ich sollte die Pflanzen noch etwas zurücksetzen?
Wie kann man es denn besser machen?

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela,

ich kann nur beurteilen, was ich so auf den Fotos sehe. 
Jetzt, wo Du es sagst, sehe ich auch die größeren Steine außen herum. 
Wenn große Pflanzen von innen an den Kies heranwachsen, dann schieben neue Stengeln und Wurzeln eben auch irgendwann an den Kieselsteinen herum. Natürlich dauert das einige Zeit (Jahre). Aber irgendwann werden sie die Kapillarsperre halt zum Wanken bringen und dann greifst Du beherzt ein und richtet alles wieder her.

Ein Garten und auch der Teich darin, sind nie eine statische Angelegenheit. Ständig gibts was neues (zu tun). 
Aber genau dafür lieben viele Ihren Garten.


----------



## Dali (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Huhu Annett


Da ich gestern schon x-mal geschaut habe, ob es irgendwo eine Brücke gibt(hab übrigens eine gefunden), werd ich, wie Du es sagst, zweimal im Jahr ne Kontrolle machen.
Außerdem bleibt sowas ja nich unbemerkt!  

Ja, Du hast recht, ich liebe meinen Garten aus diesem Grunde!
Und naja, gestern wurde schon von einem größeren Teich gesprochen  
Mal schauen, wie lange uns das Schätzchen so erhalten bleibt! 

Dann mach ich es aber komplett richtich, so mit Uferwall und co! 

Vielen Dank, für Deine Ratschläge und Deine Kritik!  

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Sternthaler13 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hi Manuela,
du, da müssen nur paar __ Frösche einwandern und schon ist die Sache mit den Mücken erledigt. Fische braucht man nicht unbedingt. Ich will auch keine. Das regelt sich auch so. Und - ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher - aber __ Libellen ernähren sich, meine ich, auch davon. Und die erste hat sich ja schon bei dir gesonnt  Die hat sich bestimmt vorher den Bauch vollgeschlagen und dann dort ein Nickerchen gemacht. Weiß man's????


----------



## Silke (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo,
du brauchst keine Fische, nur etwas Geduld. Dann verschwinden die Mückenlarven von allein. Sie mögen kein bewegtes Wasser. Lass doch einen Sprudler laufen.


----------



## Dali (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Guten Morgen Zusammen!

gerade eben kam mein Päckchen von Naturagart und drin enthalten Samen und Dünger für die Ufermatten. War schon fleißig und hab alles an Ort und Stelle gebracht.
Bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis man was sieht!!

Übrigens ist der Teich gestern fertig geworden und es hat wahnsinnigen Spass gemacht!!
Mal sehen, wann der erste Umbau stattfindet. 

Hier ist ein kleiner Besucher 
 

@Silke
Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang!
Nee, bewegtes Wasser geht nicht, wegen der Seerose.*leider*

Liebe GRüße
Manuela


----------



## Silke (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht, wieviel Aufwand du betreiben willst, aber StefanS (ich meine er wars) hat seinen Uferwall nach dem einsähen abgedeckt, damit bei Regen nix ausgespült wird. Das ist irgend jemand anderem nämlich passiert. Oder ihm beim ersten Versuch:crazy: 
Dann wäre die Anwachsgarantie jedenfalls höher.


----------



## Dali (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo!

Ich hab gestern mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass ich wohl diese Fadenalgen jetzt im Teich habe!
Wie verhalte ich mich da jetzt richtig? Was muss ich machen?

Seitdem wir die Matten eingebaut haben, ist der Teich auch nicht mehr glasklar geworden, sondern leicht grünlich! 
Das gefällt mir garnicht!

Ob sich das wieder gibt, oder ob das mit den Matten zusammenhängt?
Ich hab das Wasser mal gerochen, aber es richt überhaupt nicht!

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Dodi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich ist er geflutet mein erster Teich!*

Hallo Manuela!

Da Dein Teich ja noch nicht sooo lange besteht, muß sich ja erst einmal die Teichbiologie entwickeln und vor allem müssen die Pflanzen erstmal richtig wachsen, die den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen! 

Hast Du denn die Ufermatten gespült, bevor sie in den Teich kamen? Kann sein, daß da irgendwelche "Stoffe" drin waren, die Dein Wasser verfärben.

Machen kannst Du nichts - Du brauchst nur etwas Geduld, bis sich ein gewisses Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat. Dann verschwinden auch die Algen - bestimmt!


----------

